# My crazy orchestration



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, I've been composing for years for piano, but started orchestrating only maybe a bit more than a year ago. So here I tried a crazy tutti for my one short piano piece. Hope you like it! 

*wait a minute, I try to put it here...


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

sorry, i failed. don't know how to upload it here...


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think we can upload sound files here directly. You'd have to post the file somewhere else and then post the link here.


----------

